# Backwater Ball Valve



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Customer:_ "We don't need any repairs. We had this put in so we can just shut off the sewer when it backs up."_


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is an awful lot of work to avoid making a proper repair. What is the solution?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I actually don't fault the guy too much.

This is a basement line that has a broken piece outside the wall under a pretty fancy screened in porch. 8' deep.

It is fixable for us but I don't know anyone else in town that could tackle it without tearing into the porch.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have done some sewer repairs that I wished the house had one of those.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I actually don't fault the guy too much.
> 
> This is a basement line that has a broken piece outside the wall under a pretty fancy screened in porch. 8' deep.
> 
> It is fixable for us but I don't know anyone else in town that could tackle it without tearing into the porch.


Water works trench-less strikes again. :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It's brass I'm assuming, what type of pipe is the existing sewer? And how did they connect it? Threaded adapters? Never seen one like that, just curios.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

seems like a lot of work to just temporary fix a major problem.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's brass I'm assuming, what type of pipe is the existing sewer? And how did they connect it? Threaded adapters? Never seen one like that, just curios.


CI 3" in the basement. They cut in the PVC/Brass Ball Valve assembly with Ferncos. The CI stubs out of the basement footing and transitions to 4" clay. It is the clay that is broken just outside.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> seems like a lot of work to just temporary fix a major problem.


I think the plumber decided to dance with the devil he knew, rather than pick a strange partner. 

8' deep and inaccessible can be pretty intimidating even if you know what you are doing. Sometimes the littlest thing can bring out the jackhammers......and lawyers.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I think the plumber decided to dance with the devil he knew, rather than pick a strange partner.
> 
> 8' deep and inaccessible can be pretty intimidating even if you know what you are doing. Sometimes the littlest thing can bring out the jackhammers......and lawyers.



True. But isn't the true sign of a real professional Knowing when to pass or just say I am not doing it?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you ask them what would happen if they were out when the backup happened?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Honey don't forget to shut the sewer off!:laughing::laughing:

Or is it Honey I just dropped a stinkbomb you better open the sewer we don't want this on sitting around!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Honey don't forget to shut the sewer off!:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Or is it Honey I just dropped a stinkbomb you better open the sewer we don't want this on sitting around!


 some **** happens replies husband?:laughing:


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

ahhhh the magic of pipe bursting gotta love it!


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

*rrman*

I encountered a 4 inch Ball valve in line 2 feet after trap to septic tank.HO said when it rains heavy the drain backsup into house.When it rains i guess he runs out and closes valve.Boss said to run line to valve but don't guarantee it.


----------

